# Profibus Diagnose



## sps86 (7 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Frage zur Profibus Diagnose. Ich habe eine S7 414. Diese hat via Profibus mehrere Teilnehmer (ET200DP, Beckhoff DP, Lenze FU).
Einige Profibusteilnehmer habe ich noch nicht vor-ort. Das Seltsame ist jetzt aber das ich wenn ich online in die HW Konfig schaue. Sehe ich verschiedene Symbole, einmal den Teilnehmer rot druchgestrichen (nich vorhabenen), grauer Teilnehmer (vorhanden) und hellgraues Symbol (???). Das bedeutet dieses hell graue Stationssymbol?

Hintergrund ist folgender: nehme ich den Bus mit allen projektierten Stationen inbetrieb, kann ich einige vorhandenen Busteilnehmer nicht sehen. Ein nicht vorhandener Busteilnehmer ist hellgrau hinterlegt und einige vorhandene sind ganz normal zusehen.

Lösche ich jetzt allerdings die nicht vorhandenen Teilnehmer raus, sehe ich alle vorhandnenen Teilnehmer. Auch die Teilnehmer die ich vorher nicht gesehen habe.

Kennt jemand dieses Phämonen?

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 August 2012)

Sind die Busadressen der Teilnehmer richtig eingestellt? Bei Busteilnehmern mit Dip-Schaltern muß in der Regel eine Spannungswiederkehr nach dem Einstellen der Adresse erfolgen.


----------



## sascha-polo (8 August 2012)

Das klingt nach einem oder mehreren teilnehmern mit der selben Adresse.


----------



## sps86 (8 August 2012)

Die Profibus Adressen sind definitiv richtig eingestellt.

Ich kann das Problem nochmals genauer darstellen.

Profibus ist wie folgt aufgebaut:

Master: S7 400
Slaves:
- (*)ET200 Adresse 3
- Beckhoff DP Adresse 5
- (*)Beckhoff DP Adresse 6
- (*)Beckhoff DP Adresse 7
- (x)Beckhoff DP Adresse 8
- (x)Beckhoff DP Adresse 9
- Beckhoff DP Adresse 10
- Lenze FU Adresse 21

(*) Profibusteilnehmer sind nicht vorhanden da sie erst auf die Baustelle geliefert werden

Ich möchte den Bus jetzt testen mit vorhandener Perpherie. Wenn ich die komplette Hardware Konfig online betrachte fehlen die Teilnehmer die mit (*) -logisch weil nicht vorhanden- und die Teilnehmer mit (x) fehlen auch ob wohl sie im Bus sind.
Soblad ich die Hardware konfig auf die vorhanden Teilnehmer reduziere -ich entferne die mit (*) gekennzeichneten Baugruppen, funktionieren alle Teilnehmer auch die mit (x) gekennzeichneten.

Kennt jemand dieses Phämonen?


----------



## Markus Rupp (8 August 2012)

na und welche profibus-adresse hat die cpu?
ich hatte so ein problem, da war die cpu  mit der adresse 3 belegt, ein slave auch


----------



## Approx (8 August 2012)

Ein hellgraues Symbol kann auch darauf hindeuten, daß der entsprechende Teilnehmer per SFC12 deaktiviert worden ist. Im Programm mal nach dem SFC suchen und nachsehen...

Gruß Approx


----------



## Django2012 (29 August 2012)

Ist jetzt vielleicht ein wenig Off Topic, aber benutzt von euch jmd. den Profibustester der Firma Softing?


----------



## PinkPanther32 (29 August 2012)

> Ist jetzt vielleicht ein wenig Off Topic, aber benutzt von euch jmd. den Profibustester der Firma Softing?


Also ich habe ihn schon mal beutzt ist aber schon etwas länger her. Was möchtest du den wissen?


----------



## Django2012 (29 August 2012)

Nö, wissen nichts, mich hat´s nur interessiert. Haben den bei uns in der Firma oft im Einsatz. Sind recht zufrieden damit. Wollte nur mal wissen wie es wo anders damit aussieht


----------



## PinkPanther32 (29 August 2012)

Also ich kann nur sagen das wir ihn hauptsächlich zur Dokumentation des Profibus für den Endkunden nutzen. Also das waren meine einsätze damit. Für Fehlersuchen oder so habe ich ihn noch nicht weiter verwendet. Aber kann mir auch gut vorstellen das er dafür tauglich ist. Habe auf jedenfall einen guten eindruck von dem Tester bekommen wo ich ihn eingesetzt habe.


----------



## MW (29 August 2012)

Also ich hatte den PBT4 im Einsatz und war immer zufrieden damit, manchmal hatte das ding zwar kleine Macken, aber die war mit einem Neustart auch beseitigt


----------



## miro-miro (30 August 2012)

Winke,...

Tester: Fluke 'rules'... 

HW-Config: hat sich über den SFC12 was ergeben?? Würd mich interessieren!

LG,

X (miro)


----------



## miro-miro (30 August 2012)

Winke,...

Tester: Fluke 'rules'...

PB-Diag: hat sich über den SFC12 was ergeben?? Würd mich interessieren!

LG,

X (miro)


----------

